# Residence in UAE / best options ?



## nachobueno (Jul 29, 2020)

Dear all,

Your guidance will be appreciated on this...

I have been going back and forth between Europe and the uae for a while now and it makes complete sense for me now to get a small place in Dubai instead of a hotel. It will also cost me a lot less in the long run, that's for sure. 

I need a way to have residence visa because that will also make me a lot more comfortable and not have to run to the border every month. It will also help if I can have my own car, so all in all I need to be resident. I come here nearly every two months.

I guess setting up a new company in one of the cheapest FZs is one option, but that will still cost a few $$ yearly in terms of license renewals and other fees... etc Any other ideas for a better and cost effective way to have residency in the UAE knowing that *I am not seeking employment*.

Thank you


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

nachobueno said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Your guidance will be appreciated on this...
> 
> ...


Invest and Buy a ‘small place’ for 1m aed and that will get you a residency visa (2 years I believe) Once you have that you can buy or lease a car ...... problem solved. 

You don’t mention your nationality so that may impact things and/or give you other options.


----------



## nachobueno (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks UKMS. 
1M is bit more than what I had in mind though. I was thinking more in the region of 500-600k. 1 mil means probably 1.1M by the time am done which is a lot. Also from what i read the visa also costs a bit more than usual, so not too sure, I guess I will have to look into the fine details see how much it actually ends up costing , eventhough having to cough 1.1M upfront does discourage me.
i am British btw. Cheers


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

nachobueno said:


> Thanks UKMS.
> 1M is bit more than what I had in mind though. I was thinking more in the region of 500-600k. 1 mil means probably 1.1M by the time am done which is a lot. Also from what i read the visa also costs a bit more than usual, so not too sure, I guess I will have to look into the fine details see how much it actually ends up costing , eventhough having to cough 1.1M upfront does discourage me.
> i am British btw. Cheers


I’m not aware of any way to get legitimate residency without parting with money, if it were that easy then everyone would do it  

AFAIK as a UK passport holder you can renew a tourist visa once in country so you get 60 days here without a visa run.

Personally I’d be very cautious about sinking 500-600k on a small apartment in the current climate. Add on the service costs DEWA bills etc ....... your bigger problem will come if you need to sell it.


----------



## Andrew Lowe (Jul 21, 2020)

> _"your bigger problem will come if you need to sell it."_


This begs the question, how difficult is it to sell a house/property in the U.A.E?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Andrew Lowe said:


> This begs the question, how difficult is it to sell a house/property in the U.A.E?


The same as in many markets all depends what you are selling and for how much. Right now there are a lot of shoebox sized 'studios' being built and/or ready for occupation, personally I wouldn't want to sink money into one and then find I need to sell again soon after as the market is quite well stocked. 

Close to where I live Villas are selling slowly if the price is right but who knows if the sellers are taking a loss in order to sell (my guess is that they are) . Likewise the rental market is a renters paradise in many places ..... plenty of empty Villas and apartments to choose from at sensible prices. 

.


----------



## nachobueno (Jul 29, 2020)

I personally see the business of having one own's place a necessity if one can afford it, especially if the plan is to be in one place for the foreseeable future. Regardless of what sells and what doesn't. Having said that a decent box in a decent location will sell for the right price. Now am not investing millions and definitely not in a villa , so the risk is quite limited and may be I am going to sound old school here but I think paying someone else's mortgage is a loser's game whatever happens , so worst case scenario i'll have a box that's mine not like many people I know that have payed for other people's boxes for years and left quite empty handed ( most didn't even thank them, in fact they messed them about and made them have to move apartments without even thinking twice ... It doesn't do it for me.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

nachobueno said:


> I personally see the business of having one own's place a necessity if one can afford it, especially if the plan is to be in one place for the foreseeable future. Regardless of what sells and what doesn't. Having said that a decent box in a decent location will sell for the right price. Now am not investing millions and definitely not in a villa , so the risk is quite limited and may be I am going to sound old school here but I think paying someone else's mortgage is a loser's game whatever happens , so worst case scenario i'll have a box that's mine not like many people I know that have payed for other people's boxes for years and left quite empty handed ( most didn't even thank them, in fact they messed them about and made them have to move apartments without even thinking twice ... It doesn't do it for me.


I personally know people here who are sitting on huge property loses that realistically they will never recover from ....... that said It sounds like you are very well versed on the Dubai economy and property market. 

Good luck with the residency visa and apartment purchase !


----------



## Pyepcie (Aug 11, 2020)

nachobueno said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Your guidance will be appreciated on this...
> 
> ...



A cheaper alternative can be for you to contact a typing center and have them process for you a partner visa. The advantage being that since they have many people looking to get a residence visa at any given time, they can pair you up with someone else so that you share the cost of opening the company equally.

You get a 3 year partner visa where ownership of the company is divided between yourself, an emirati national and one other person you will be paired with. Since your status will be that of an investor, you can come and go as you please into the UAE. You will have a fully registered company on paper, with a trade license and everything but it is up to and the other parties in your company to decide if you ever get it up and running. 

There is a way they can do it where you don't have to renew your trade license and only pay the visa fees. This process will cost you about 13,000aed and is way cheaper than putting down a deposit worth 500,000 aed on a house.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Pyepcie said:


> nachobueno said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all,
> ...


Until it all goes wrong ! ........ and then ? 😉


----------



## nachobueno (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks. I will definitely look into this. Sounds like an interesting option.
is that aed 13k every 3 years? 

cheers


----------



## nachobueno (Jul 29, 2020)

Could you pls elaborate ...what could go wrong if I may ask ?


----------



## Pyepcie (Aug 11, 2020)

nachobueno said:


> Thanks. I will definitely look into this. Sounds like an interesting option.
> is that aed 13k every 3 years?
> 
> cheers



No, you pay less upon renewal after 3 years. Something in the range of 9000 aed. I did this earlier on this year and the process is really transparent and legitimate. There is nothing that can go wrong.


----------



## FrenchKiss (Sep 17, 2020)

Pyepcie said:


> No, you pay less upon renewal after 3 years. Something in the range of 9000 aed. I did this earlier on this year and the process is really transparent and legitimate. There is nothing that can go wrong.


It’s also possible to open a company if FZ without relying on anyone else. Around 12k AED per year for the company, and the visa is around 3k for 2 years if I’m not mistaken.

IMHO, it’s better to be totally free of any potential issues.


----------



## nachobueno (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey peypcie,
would you mind sharing the contact details with me ?
Really appreciated...


----------

